# Integra AVR to Soundcast Problem



## KenC (Mar 30, 2012)

I need your help Integra fans.

I put my wife’s Soundcast Jr. on Zone 2 of my Integra 50.3.

The power light on top (left side) of the TX is blue. The right side of the TX indicator turns green when Zone 2 goes active.

Next, I select an audio source for the zone.

When I turn on the Soundcast itself, the on/off button turns green as well (indicating a link, I would assume) but no audio comes out. My first thought was the volume was too low on the Soundcast. No, that’s not the issue.

I know the TX works, if I put an iPod directly in the top of the TX; the right side indicator turns blue. (Indicating a link, I would assume, again.) The on/off switch of the Soundcast turns blue as well and the system works/sounds great.

I suspect some setting at the source (Integra 50.3) is not right, but I don’t know what to try next.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

According to the online manual, the DTR 50.3 has _two_ multi-zone settings: powered (you use the AVR's amps to power the 2nd zone) and un-powered (zone 2 has its own amps). This is under "speaker set-up" in the main menu and explained on pg. 47 of the link provided: http://filedepot.onkyousa.com/Files...essionid=f030f6f92a4dbd9782c31c685a6d693b407d


This may be a good thing to check first. Good luck!!


----------



## KenC (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks.

Looked at that. (After my post) Than I found something even more interesting.

I was trying to stream the audio from my HD CATV box to the AVR. I was just interested in the audio, as Comcast/Xfinity has the HD music channels. The connection between the two is HDMI. 

For whatever reason I decided to try a different source in Zone 2. In this case, I went to the CD player. Guess what, IT WORKS. Van Halen was cranking out of the Soundcast while TV was coming out of the 5.1!

So, the issue is really a configuration (read: cabling) issue. What I will try next is using the optical digital audio output of the CATV box to the optical digital input of the AVR and see if that works.

Thanks again, and I'll keep you updated.


----------

